# That was not expected



## Lucky Duck (Jul 23, 2011)

I am sure some of you remember me posting about the whiteface lutino pair that I took in not that long ago ... as of tonight they are semi-tame. 

A small recap: They are both 6 years old and have been together since they were old enough to be weaned. They are a very bonded pair and have been strictly breeders. 

Tonight I went to change the food and they were on the bottom perch right next to the food, I went in to get the food and they didn't move at all. I decided to try and touch them to see what would happen - they let me touch them, but weren't all that thrilled about it, they moved away, but more like walked away. I kept at it for a few minutes and they got much better about it. 

I could not get them to step up, but I was about to pick the female up and took her out of the cage and placed her on my shirt. I was able to give her lots of scratches which she loved. I still couldn't get her to step up, but I placed her on my finger and she stayed there nicely, I then gave her more scratches and she even let me give her a kiss. She saw my finger and did not bite it, just did a very soft nibble. 

I then tried the male and he was a bit more cautious of me, but the same thing happened. He allowed me to pick him up and place him on my shirt. He did screech a little once on my shirt, but settled down nicely. He excepted scratches from me also. I placed him on my finger like the female and again he allowed me to give him scratches and everything without trying to get away. He also gave my hand a few nibbles, but no bites. 

I was very impressed and super surprised by all of this especially being that they are a bonded pair. When I had one out of the cage the other did not seem to mind, which normally this pair goes insane if they are separated. I didn't even use any treats!!!

I am just amazed that this even happened and thought I would share this with you.


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

YYYAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!! All your work is paying off!


----------



## Georgiee (Sep 2, 2011)

Congratulations! Sounds like you've worked really hard and they clearly both trust you!


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jul 23, 2011)

It's actually interesting ... I never actually tried to touch them before being as they are breeders, but they are very, very used to me. I spend alot of time in the bird room just sitting there with the birds, watching them, talking with them, and whistling to then. Not to mention the cleaning of cages and such. This pair has been my favorite being that they are always so curious of me and always greet me, so I have spent tons of time in the bird room with them which clearly has helped a great deal. 

The thought never crossed my mind to try and tame them until I went to feed them the other day and my finger kind of grazed them and they didn't move. Obviously my time in the bird room has paid off. I had them out today for a little bit and they enjoyed some head scratches again.


----------



## Crys_LJ (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, congrats! Hey, I think that's a good thing. It took years. but maybe your birds are finally trusting you.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's so awesome!!!


----------

